# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  χρόνοδιακόπτης για  leb

## xristos_dr

Γειά σας.  Έχω ψάξει αρκετά άλλα δεν βρήκα κάτι,  θέλω να κάνω ένα χρονοδιακοπτη για το αυτοκίνητο που όταν το κλειδώνω να ανάβουν τα  Led  που έχω 2 12v-10watt για 30sec ως 2min.

----------


## agis68

με ενα ρελε NO που οταν κλείνεις τη μηχανή συνδέει το λεντ με τη μπαταρία και τροφοδοτείται....Αν πάρεις λεντ που φλασάρουν μόνα τους δεν θες κύκλωμα αλλά καλύτερα να πάρεις απλό led υψηλής φωτεινότητας (να φαίνεται) και το οδηγείς με ένα απλό κύκλωμα με το 555...Α! τωρα είδα πως θες να ανάβει για μικρό χρόνο ως delay time

http://www.next.gr/uploads/26/Flashing_light.png δεν είμαι σίγουρος.....να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι ειδήμωνες

----------

